# Anyone want Finder Labels back?



## SCARECROW (Aug 20, 2002)

Check out this thread....

http://arstechnica.infopop.net/OpenTopic/page?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=8300945231&m=7330937035


It is a soon to be shareware contextual menu implementation of colored finder labels..

Works pretty well too.. Been using it all morning..

It has some glitches, but since this was developed just over the last weekend, cant bitch too much, especially considering how many people seem desperate for this functionality.

Anyways, try  it out.. Mondo cool...


----------



## twister (Aug 20, 2002)

OMG    You are so cool to have found this.  Please keep me updated on the project.  I really want labels back!

Twister


----------



## rw (Aug 21, 2002)

When OS X came out, there was so much clamor about  spring-loaded folders that Apple felt compelled to bring them back. Well, I never cared for spring-loaded folders and never used them, but I have dearly missed Labels. I made a couple of posts here and elsewhere about them, but nobody seemed very interested. Oh well ... as a Mac user, I'm used to being in the minority


----------



## fryke (Aug 21, 2002)

rw, you're INSIDE of a thread discussing that very feature being brought back to Mac OS X as a shareware application. doesn't this show you that there ARE more persons than you alone interested?


----------



## rw (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes, of course. Thanks for snapping me out of it.


----------



## cabbage (Aug 21, 2002)

What exactly are spring loaded folders?


----------



## twister (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *What exactly are spring loaded folders? *



When you drag an item over a folder, the folder opens up and you can then go into other folders in that folder.

Twister


----------



## cabbage (Aug 21, 2002)

ohh all right, I remember using that in OS 9 to move stuff into other folders.   I like Windows way better.  Cut the stuff you want, go to the folder you want and then paste it.  Too bad OS X doesn't cut and paste like that.


----------



## twister (Aug 21, 2002)

You can do a copy and paste with files to move them.

Twister


----------



## twister (Sep 4, 2002)

I can't get the lable app to install  

I'm under 10.2 and restarted the whole freakin machine.  What's up?

Twister


----------

